# Flower Week, Hybrid Breeding, and Hybrid Voting



## Jeremy (May 28, 2018)

Hey everyone. We are starting the second TBT Week, *Flower Week*! For more details check out the official TBT Weeks post here.



​
With this event you will see that we are releasing several important features:


Hybrid collectible breeding
Blue Violet Hybrid collectible
Fertilizer collectible
Voting for our next hybrid type and color (Go to poll #1 here)
Be sure to check out the TBT Weeks thread for all the details! Happy Flower Week!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 28, 2018)

I was wondering why there were flowers on the banner.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But Pokemon Week tho, isn't that supposed to be next?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 28, 2018)

I knew the flowers meant something! I love this  I hope I get a pink cosmos!!! Thanks for doing this event and the graphics for this event look great as well!


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2018)

Thanks to Laudine for making the Flower Week banner and the banner scene at the top of the forum!


----------



## Antonio (May 28, 2018)

Mafia Event When


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2018)

yooooooooooooooooooooooo


I'm ready baby. Bring on the bloodlust fighting over flowers!


----------



## Chicha (May 28, 2018)

Sweet, thank you for the restock of flowers! 

Love the banner as well!


----------



## Kamzitty (May 28, 2018)

I knew something was coming, the banner looks super cute!


----------



## seliph (May 28, 2018)

I can't wait to have some hyrbids next to my smamrocks


----------



## Jacob (May 28, 2018)

Will the Fertilizer collectible disappear from inventories at the end of the week?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 28, 2018)

I think this is what Midge means by extreme gardening.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2018)

Wonder when they announce who grew hybrids?


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2018)

Results for day 1 posted! Check the TBT Week thread!


----------



## dedenne (May 29, 2018)

omg thr banner is beautiful


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2018)

guess who doesnt understand how the hybrid breeding works


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 29, 2018)

Ooh, this is going to be difficult trying to get them to line up correctly because I only have a phone to use. I have to try to buy them in the right order, I guess.

Edit: Well... that definitely didn't really work out as planned and I just wasted a ton of bells. Does anybody know if there's any way to organize the line-up from a mobile phone (I do not have access to a computer)?


----------



## calamitybot (May 29, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> Ooh, this is going to be difficult trying to get them to line up correctly because I only have a phone to use. I have to try to buy them in the right order, I guess.
> 
> Edit: Well... that definitely didn't really work out as planned and I just wasted a ton of bells. Does anybody know if there's any way to organize the line-up from a mobile phone (I do not have access to a computer)?



Well, I'd use the default theme for the website, not the mobile thing, but you're probably already doing that. Since the website is designed for computers, sometimes when I "click" while on mobile, the click can be iffy, as if I was holding down. Try to change up how you tap your screen, I guess?


----------



## PaperCat (May 29, 2018)

this is cool. leif is my favorite npc.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 30, 2018)

Love the graphics, how exactly do these events work?


----------



## Jeremy (May 31, 2018)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Love the graphics, how exactly do these events work?



Check out the TBT Weeks thread in Bell Tree HQ or click the link to it in the first post here.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 31, 2018)

logged in just in timeeee


----------



## Ghostkid (Jun 1, 2018)

How do you get a flower collectible to start a garden :0

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot we had a shop lol


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 1, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> Well, I'd use the default theme for the website, not the mobile thing, but you're probably already doing that. Since the website is designed for computers, sometimes when I "click" while on mobile, the click can be iffy, as if I was holding down. Try to change up how you tap your screen, I guess?



I've tried all that, but nothing has worked (but thanks anyway  ), so I'm just hoping at least something in my line-up will work... I really just shouldn't have tried, I don't know what I was thinking spending half of my bells on all these flowers when I'm not able to move them. I should have planned out my purchases on paper first, really. Ah, oh well.

Still no hybrids either, I keep wondering what happens when you get them and if you need to have an empty space in the line-up?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 1, 2018)

Am I too late to the garden party? 
Looks like fun


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 4, 2018)

Pen! I think I am too late for the flower festival/garden party too. ::cries::


----------



## N a t (Jun 4, 2018)

I missed the blue violet, hope I grow my own >:[


----------



## N a t (Jun 4, 2018)

I just found out tonight was the last night to grow a blue violet and I don't think I got one. Now I'm gonna have to pay the price. D: RIP


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, this has been fun.
The fact I grew 4 hybrids probably helped with the fun factor.


----------



## pandapples (Jun 4, 2018)

oh nooo. I just logged on a few mins ago and saw fertilizer and thought the event was still ongoing... but it ended like an hr ago at 11 pm... can please I get a refund =(

this is what happens when I don't log on for weeks eee

also, why is it still available for purchase... the count went up by one from when I last bought it.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2018)

pandapples said:


> oh nooo. I just logged on a few mins ago and saw fertilizer and thought the event was still ongoing... but it ended like an hr ago at 11 pm... can please I get a refund =(
> 
> this is what happens when I don't log on for weeks eee
> 
> also, why is it still available for purchase... the count went up by one from when I last bought it.



Yeah, that's no problem. I'll do refunds in a little bit when the Shop is updated.


----------



## seliph (Jun 5, 2018)

worst event ever 0/10


----------



## dedenne (Jun 5, 2018)

excuse me


why did blue win


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 5, 2018)

Dang it!!! I bought all of these flower collectibles for nothing  :'( If only I'd been able to get fertilizer. Will this event return anytime in the future?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> Dang it!!! I bought all of these flower collectibles for nothing  :'( If only I'd been able to get fertilizer. Will this event return anytime in the future?



Yes, all of the "TBT Weeks" will be repeated.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 5, 2018)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, all of the "TBT Weeks" will be repeated.


Chance for Jambette collectible I see???


----------



## N a t (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm gonna have to buy blue violets at inflated prices >:[


----------



## mitfy (Jun 5, 2018)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 5, 2018)

SUCK IT BLACK FLOWER VOTERS!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 5, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> SUCK IT BLACK FLOWER VOTERS!!!



Chill, my dude.  The black flower voters aren't freaking out so neither should you.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 5, 2018)

I thought it would be funny, but I’m glad with what we got


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow this is interesting! 


Haven?t been online very much, hopefully I didn?t miss anything big.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 5, 2018)

i went loony for a moment there..bought 3 blue roses lol...my favorite....but i like pink too....i'm sure they will release all hybrid flowers in the near future


----------



## Laureline (Jun 5, 2018)

I didn't think I'd like the blue, voted for purple. But I'm happy with it, hoping to get another.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 6, 2018)

I managed to buy one blue rose too. At first when I tried to confirm the purchase I got an error but luckily I still managed to get one in the end.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Ah, my new lineup looks great!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh lmao I didn't even realize I bred a blue violet until I went to display the blue rose I bought. What a surprise. Still wish black would've won though.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 6, 2018)

thank you to admin & moderators for the great fun flower week


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 6, 2018)

*still votes for tulips*


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 6, 2018)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Oh lmao I didn't even realize I bred a blue violet until I went to display the blue rose I bought. What a surprise. Still wish black would've won though.



it will be cool to get a jacob ladder collectible....did you make that pic or is there really a jacob ladder collectible?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 6, 2018)

There isn't a Jacobs ladders collectible unfortunately. User Aronthaer made the custom collectible that I put into my profile photo.


----------



## r a t (Jun 7, 2018)

everyone's flowers are all pretty and cute aw

BUT NO SOULLESS BLACK ROSE WHERE YA AT </3


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 8, 2018)

Ey, I managed to breed a blue violet and I just now realized it. ^-^ "Welp, I better change my lineup back now that I'm thinking about it.....eh.....dude, I have a blue violet! Cool!"  *happy little sitting dance*

- - - Post Merge - - -

This belltree week cost me 600 btb though -,-


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 11, 2018)

i can't wait for the next one...not a fun of the pokeman week but the bell week sounds fun....


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 22, 2018)

When is this flower week thing going to be over because i say it ended weeks ago.

I wonder what will be the next little bell week thing is going to be.


----------

